# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Bultje onder adams appel

## rafaelo

hallo ik had dit al eens ergens anders geplaatst volgens mij maar goed. ik heb dus vaak las van het slikken vooral de laatse paar weekjes ben er een 4 maandjes geleden is meej naar de dokter geweest en ik zij tegen haar ik hebt gevoel of er iets onder mijn adams appel zit een bultje rondje ofzo moest ze beetje lachen ze zij dat kan niet ofzo. maar ik ging dus weg en dacht ok zal nix zijn. maar he het gevoel of als dat er niet hoort eerst zat het er volgens mij ook nooit since ik pds heb gekreegen een half jaar geleden is dit gekomen. mijn vraag is dus kan er onder je adams appel iets ziten of komen? ben ook regel matig verkouden en veel last van me klierren vooral onder me adams appel links en rechts. en af en toe flink in me nek als ik met me hooft lig en ik beweeg voel ik ze zitten soms dus ze zijn op gezwollen zou je zegge. ik weet niet zo goed wat ik nu moet mijn gevoel zegt dat er iets niet klopt maar de dokter niet teminste toen niet maar hoe moet ze eigelijk kijken of er iets zit? ze kan niet best er op drukken dan stik ik haha. hoop dat er iemand reageert word er een beetje depri van bedankt :Smile:

----------

